# What would cause this?



## Rick (Apr 8, 2005)

This male was fine a few days ago or at least seemed it. Today I found him like this. His head is turning black and he seems to not have control of his upper body. His lower body seems almost to act normal. I am guessing old age. He was an adult for just over three months. He was captive bred.


----------



## dakota (Apr 8, 2005)

so he may die? hm.... thats what my female carolina did, she did exactly like that mantid of yours, hey if it does die can i have it? oh and do you still have those chinese ooths? sorry about your mantid though  . i hope it does not die.


----------



## Ian (Apr 8, 2005)

rick, that looks very much like a bacterial infection. Many of my mantids have had this on their legs and neck, and I think it was possibly because of a cricket bite. To be honest with you,. there really isnt much you can do. I tried aplying tamodine wound cleanser, but that didnt really make much difference. But good luck with it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dakota (Apr 8, 2005)

is it contageous?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 8, 2005)

Most likely, as a result of old age and the weakening of its immune/defense system it became more susceptible to the infection, but it does appear to have some sort of infection. Oh well, 3 months is good for a chinese male anyway.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2005)

I put him down shortly after the pic. I raised him from the ooth and he lived total of over six months. This all came on suddenly. He shared half a tank with a female who is fine but she is much younger. Not upset because they all die. :wink:


----------



## Joe (Apr 8, 2005)

I had this happen to my adult male d. desiccata. and it was only 5 weeks old. but it attempted to mate with my female 20 times and kept "missing" so i think it died of early old age.

Joe


----------

